# Halloween or Christmas "themed" TV episodes. Which is worse?



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2014)

Despite living in the age of the DVD/binge watch it seems TV shows insist on doing Halloween and Christmas themed episodes.

Which do you find more annoying?

In previous years I would have said Christmas without hesitation, however Halloween themed episodes this year mostly seemed a bit tepid. I reserve the right to change this is a few months though.


----------



## Madridi (Nov 3, 2014)

I hate the Christmas themed episodes when it revolves around ghosts of Christmas past, present, and future. But I enjoy them when it just regular episodes which happen around Christmas time.

No excuses for Halloween though. Those are usually just horrible


----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2014)

if a tv shows has Halloween themed episode... BYE. next tv series.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2014)

Halloween episodes are great for the first ten Treehouse of Horror episodes alone.

I mean, you could disagree with me, but you'd be wrong and bring shame upon your family.


----------



## endoverend (Nov 5, 2014)

Christmas is definitely worse commercially. When religion is mixed with consumerism.... ugh...


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2014)

endoverend said:


> Christmas is definitely worse commercially. When religion is mixed with consumerism.... ugh...



By most accounts consumerism/gluttony was already the default setting and then religion co-opted a few things. Anyway this was supposed to be about TV shows having themed episodes.



Flame said:


> if a tv shows has Halloween themed episode... BYE. next tv series.


This is new to me. I have seen it done for clip shows, amnesia, surprise not really dead outside of scifi/fantasy, also surprise not really dead inside of scifi/fantasy, computers as wizard substitute in modern world and after one too many deus ex machina devices but Halloween themed episode as a reason for junking a show... that is new.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2014)

Usually I would vote for Halloween, but after seeing Brooklyn Nine-Nine's two Halloween episodes and am at a lose, now that I have witnessed a few good ones.


----------



## matpower (Nov 6, 2014)

I usually like both, so I will say which I like less: Halloween, maybe because of cultural differences and/or the lack of scaryness on most halloween specials, The Treehouse of Horror from Simpsons are pretty good though.


----------



## Tiffani (Nov 9, 2014)

Christmas ones that do the whole "Santa is real!" bullshit are bad. The other ones are fine. 
I like Halloween episodes where the characters dress up.


----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 7, 2014)

Christmas, because it's gotten too commercial and more about materialism than spending time with your loved ones.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2014)

flabulousfreddy said:


> Christmas, because it's gotten too commercial and more about materialism than spending time with your loved ones.



Fair enough (Christmas might even have been that original and changed), however this was about themed episodes of TV shows and not the general concept.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 9, 2014)

Depends on the episodes of what series. I'm saying christmas is worst for TV just for all the fcking made for TV movies


----------

